# South Higgins campground in early Oct



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Thinking of a trip in early Oct. Any thoughts as for attractions, fishing...... Never been there. Probably scoot up to Hartwick pines for a day (hiking trip).


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

North state park is closer to great Laker fishing


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Thinking of a trip in early Oct. Any thoughts as for attractions, fishing...... Never been there. Probably scoot up to Hartwick pines for a day (hiking trip).


Freds in Roscommon for a decent meal if you dine out.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice hiking trails in the Mason Tract along the S. Branch of the Ausable. Park on Chase Bridge Rd. Trails are just across the bridge a couple hundred yards. If you fly fish, I hear it's decent fly fishing. Right now I think it's catch and release.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

CaseBones said:


> North state park is closer to great Laker fishing


Guess that would depend on which laker spot you fish....LOL

It is close to the popular one for sure.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Also S. Branch is a nice canoe or kayak float. Very easy and scenic. About a 4 hr. trip from Chase Bridge to Smith Bridge. (M72)


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

You could probably reserve a lake front lot at S. State Park if you call now.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Ohhhh, almost forgot. Go out and catch a mess of perch and Rocky's, see how fish from our home water compares...I think you will be pleasantly surprised.

And just cause your the walleye guy, I might give you the locations if you get bored....lol.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> Ohhhh, almost forgot. Go out and catch a mess of perch and Rocky's, see how fish from our home water compares...I think you will be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> And just cause your the walleye guy, I might give you the locations if you get bored....lol.


I think Walleye Mike likes Zander Perch.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

2508speed said:


> You could probably reserve a lake front lot at S. State Park if you call now.


Got one. #144


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Got one. #144


 I think you are 1 camp left of the swing set. You will enjoy it!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

2508speed said:


> I think you are 1 camp left of the swing set. You will enjoy it!


That be the one. Lots of open sites that weekend. Full the previous weekend.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

I am staying up there this weekend for the Fire Man's Memorial in Roscommon! Great campground.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

2508speed said:


> I think you are 1 camp left of the swing set. You will enjoy it!


Changed to #237. Didn't know they had full hook up. Plus this one is a pull thru.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Changed to #237. Didn't know they had full hook up. Plus this one is a pull thru.


Across the street is Marl Lake if it's too windy for a small boat on Higgins. 14' or so with a5hp would be good. Bass,pike, etc. Also canoe Cut River from Co. Rd 100 to Lansing Rd. A couple hour relaxing trip.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

There's a couple deep holes in marl, otherwise get over where the cut goes through.

On Higgins, don't know where your site is, but on the south end of the park the is a shower building. Right in front of that the deep drop turns and goes north. There's a weedbed there. Do your thing right in that corner.....then go fish Around the sunken island.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Fall colors are just barely starting to show. I think 10-14 days if we get some frost. It might be a good year with all the rain we've had this spring and summer. Maples should be spectacular imo.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

swampbuck said:


> There's a couple deep holes in marl, otherwise get over where the cut goes through.
> 
> On Higgins, don't know where your site is, but on the south end of the park the is a shower building. Right in front of that the deep drop turns and goes north. There's a weedbed there. Do your thing right in that corner.....then go fish Around the sunken island.


Just found out my nephew was there this summer. He said while snorkeling he saw smallmouth right about the dropoff off the beach area just past the weeds,


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Nice park. We camped right near the beach area. Nice view of the lake. Might plan on going in August with the grandkids if I can get any of the lots that fit my criteria and can take the 3-3.5 hr drive with them.

Was more campers there than I thought would be. 

Nice adequate dump station and excellent boat ramp with lot of parking. Even an area boaters can use to beach their boat while camping.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed you visit Mike. Book your site early if you are coming back. Demand is extremely high during the summer.


----------

